# Bolt not displaying after being dormant overnight



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey guys, new Bolt owner here.

I have my Bolt running through my HDMI In on my Xbox One. When I go to turn on the Xbox and boot up the TV function, it's telling me there's no signal detected. This only seems to haven after the Bolt has been dormant overnight.

I thought it might have been an Xbox One issue, so I plugged the Bolt directly into the TV. Same issue, no signal detected.

Unplugging the Bolt and powering back on fixes the issue, but it's quite annoying.

Anyone have an idea what this might be? I do not have any power save options turned on. Possibly a firmware issue? Is there any way to update manually?


Thanks!


----------



## kgdad (Oct 27, 2015)

I have the same setup (Bolt running through my XBox One) and have seen this issue before. However, I have had the Bolt for about three weeks now and it has only happened once. 

Only thing that seemed to fix it was to unplug the Bolt and plug it back in. Haven't had any issues since. Must be something going on in the Bolt that is causing it to lose signal.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Have you tried turning off standby mode? Power saving is minimal when using it and it causes more problems like this than what's it's worth.


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Have you tried turning off standby mode? Power saving is minimal when using it and it causes more problems like this than what's it's worth.


Where would this setting be? It is on by default? I don't think I have it turned on...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JoE 15 said:


> Where would this setting be? It is on by default? I don't think I have it turned on...


Power saving is off by default.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I had this exact same issue before I returned the Bolt. No signal when turning on the TV in the morning. Only a power cycle fixed it.


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

Girlfriend was the first one to turn on the TV this morning. She said everything came up fine.

So after two days, it works fine on the third. Hopefully it's smooth sailing from here.


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

So another day, another TiVo that won't wake up. 

Seriously, this is annoying. Can anyone think what it might be?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JoE 15 said:


> So another day, another TiVo that won't wake up.
> 
> Seriously, this is annoying. Can anyone think what it might be?


No idea what it might be, but I would turn ON power saving mode. It's under settings, Remote & Device Settings, Power Saving Settings. Pick one. Doesn't sound like you have anything to lose. All it mostly does is disable the HDMI output. You will have to hit the Live TV button to wake it up. Crap shoot time.


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> No idea what it might be, but I would turn ON power saving mode. It's under settings, Remote & Device Settings, Power Saving Settings. Pick one. Doesn't sound like you have anything to lose. All it mostly does is disable the HDMI output. You will have to hit the Live TV button to wake it up. Crap shoot time.


Guess that makes sense more than anything else. I'll do that and report back.

Thanks :up:


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> No idea what it might be, but I would turn ON power saving mode. It's under settings, Remote & Device Settings, Power Saving Settings. Pick one. Doesn't sound like you have anything to lose. All it mostly does is disable the HDMI output. You will have to hit the Live TV button to wake it up. Crap shoot time.


It also stops the tuners from buffering and spins down the hard drive if nothing is recording(depending on the power save setting). I use the high power saving mode and have not run into any blank screen issues with the three Bolts I've used.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> It also stops the tuners from buffering and spins down the hard drive if nothing is recording(depending on the power save setting). I use the high power saving mode and have not run into any blank screen issues with the three Bolts I've used.


I can't seem to get my drive to stop spinning. I'm on a basic Roamio with a Mini. The kill-a-watt says only 2 watts are saved with power saver, waiting overnight to check. Any guess? It's the WD10EURX from a MyBook AV I got from TiVo.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> I can't seem to get my drive to stop spinning. I'm on a basic Roamio with a Mini. The kill-a-watt says only 2 watts are saved with power saver, waiting overnight to check. Any guess? It's the WD10EURX from a MyBook AV I got from TiVo.


In the high power saving mode there needs to be two hours of inactivity. Although once in standby, and a recording takes place, Im not sure how long until the drive will spin down. On my Roamio and Bolts, I can hear the drive spinning up if I get close to the TiVo. But there is not a huge amount of power saved.


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

Power-save didn't help. Same problem this morning. 

Maybe I just had a defective unit? Is there a way to manually refresh the firmware? I'm out of ideas...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JoE 15 said:


> Power-save didn't help. Same problem this morning.
> 
> Maybe I just had a defective unit? Is there a way to manually refresh the firmware? I'm out of ideas...


That sucks. Only idea I have left is to just leave it on (TV) all night and hit the mute button to kill the sound. My TV has a setting to turn off if no signal after 15 minutes. If you have that I would enable it. If this fails I would call TiVo. Don't forget to kill power saving mode.


----------



## kgdad (Oct 27, 2015)

At this point I would call if I were you. It has still only happened once to me but I would still be curious what they would say the issue is. 

Also, power saving was off when this happened to me.


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

kgdad said:


> At this point I would call if I were you. It has still only happened once to me but I would still be curious what they would say the issue is.
> 
> Also, power saving was off when this happened to me.


Talked with Support this morning. They want me to swap where my Mini and Bolt are, and see if the problem still persists.

Don't think it will help, since I've tried different devices before, but I'll humor them.

I'll keep you guys updated :up:


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

Well guys, I don't think this is an issue with the Bolt now. I believe it's a problem with the Xbox One I have it plugged into.

I swapped my Mini and my Bolt and the Mini is having the same issue, and Bolt is working fine in the bedroom after being dormant all night.

I also found a few posts on the Xbox One support forums at this same issue with other cable boxes.

Still frustrating, but it appears the TiVo isn't to blame.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JoE 15 said:


> Well guys, I don't think this is an issue with the Bolt now. I believe it's a problem with the Xbox One I have it plugged into.
> 
> I swapped my Mini and my Bolt and the Mini is having the same issue, and Bolt is working fine in the bedroom after being dormant all night.
> 
> ...


The XBOne had this issue a long time ago and it was fixed. But when they switched to the new UI, it brought this issue back again.


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> The XBOne had this issue a long time ago and it was fixed. But when they switched to the new UI, it brought this issue back again.


Guess I'll have to run the Bolt directly through my receiver until they get it fixed. Oh well.


----------



## Mathelo (Aug 22, 2008)

I have this same problem plugged into a Denon receiver HDMI port. If I unplug from the Denon and go direct to the Pioneer TV HDMI, the problem continues. The Bolt continues to work fine when accessed from my Mini. I'm going to try turning off the power savings mode and tHen swap locations between the mini and Bolt to see if that makes a difference.

I'll report back.


----------



## Mathelo (Aug 22, 2008)

Happened again a couple of days ago. This time while watching Netflix so it wasn't asleep.



Mathelo said:


> I have this same problem plugged into a Denon receiver HDMI port. If I unplug from the Denon and go direct to the Pioneer TV HDMI, the problem continues. The Bolt continues to work fine when accessed from my Mini. I'm going to try turning off the power savings mode and tHen swap locations between the mini and Bolt to see if that makes a difference.
> 
> I'll report back.


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

Mathelo said:


> Happened again a couple of days ago. This time while watching Netflix so it wasn't asleep.


Sorry to hear you're having that issue. I plugged my Bolt into my Onyko receiver, and haven't had the issue since. It was definitely my Xbox One causing the problem. They are aware of the issue and hopefully will have an update out in the near future for it.


----------



## MacfanLA (Nov 5, 2010)

I've had several times when my bolt won't "wake up" and push signal through the HDMI. I have it connected directly to my Yamaha receiver.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

After the new update on my Roamio (20.5.6) I am now seeing the same problem on the Roamio.


----------



## Mathelo (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm going to try switching the Bolt with the Mini and see if that helps. The Mini currently connects directly by HDMI to a Panasonic panel. Will be interesting to see if that makes any difference.


----------



## MacfanLA (Nov 5, 2010)

I just got off the phone with tech support. He recommended i change my HDMI cable (he said they've noticed this problem and sometimes if you just swap the tivo cable the problem abates.) 

I'll update in a couple days if the problem doesn't come back (or earlier if it does.)


----------



## Mathelo (Aug 22, 2008)

Interesting. I'll give that a try although it sounds more like looking for anything that might work.



MacfanLA said:


> I just got off the phone with tech support. He recommended i change my HDMI cable (he said they've noticed this problem and sometimes if you just swap the tivo cable the problem abates.)
> 
> I'll update in a couple days if the problem doesn't come back (or earlier if it does.)


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

MacfanLA said:


> I just got off the phone with tech support. He recommended i change my HDMI cable (he said they've noticed this problem and sometimes if you just swap the tivo cable the problem abates.)
> 
> I'll update in a couple days if the problem doesn't come back (or earlier if it does.)


Pretty sure this is a software issue. I have been running my Roamio for years without a problem, then the new update came down and the first morning after the HDMI port is dead. Trying to determine what my configuration difference might be since this is obviously not a widespread problem.

Trying without the on-screen clock display, then will unplug the ethernet cable to the TV (using MoCa as ethernet bridge).


----------



## MacfanLA (Nov 5, 2010)

Changing the HDMI cable did NOTHING


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

Had the problem too. Black screen. Had to reboot to get it to wake up. It was recording shows fine, just wouldn't display anything.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

andyf said:


> Pretty sure this is a software issue. I have been running my Roamio for years without a problem, then the new update came down and the first morning after the HDMI port is dead. Trying to determine what my configuration difference might be since this is obviously not a widespread problem.
> 
> Trying without the on-screen clock display, then will unplug the ethernet cable to the TV (using MoCa as ethernet bridge).


No change this morning. Just to document I have a Sony XBR55X850C TV. I've changed HDMI ports and turned off Bravia Sync. Will check tomorrow morning.


----------



## MacfanLA (Nov 5, 2010)

So it turns out that my harmony remote was putting the tivo in standby every time i shut down my system. I have told harmony (via settings) that I want tivo ON at all times and for it not to be forced into standby.

Voila. 

So far so good.

My system: 
Harmony One
Yamaha receiver
Samsung TV
Tivo Bolt
Sony DVD

Sony DVD --> Yamaha HDMI 1
Tivo Bolt --> Yamaha HDMI 2
Yamaha HDMI OUT --> Samsung TV


----------



## MacfanLA (Nov 5, 2010)

100% effective.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

andyf said:


> No change this morning. Just to document I have a Sony XBR55X850C TV. I've changed HDMI ports and turned off Bravia Sync. Will check tomorrow morning.


I am using my Bolt with an 850C too.(with Bravia Sync on) But fortunately I have not run into this issue whether attached directly to the Tv or connected to a Sony speaker bar.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> I am using my Bolt with an 850C too.(with Bravia Sync on) But fortunately I have not run into this issue whether attached directly to the Tv or connected to a Sony speaker bar.


Which HDMI port are you using?

I had this same problem on a Bolt which I returned back when 4K didn't work well on the 850C. Since the new update I now see this issue on the Roamio.

Turns out the Roamio was going into standby even though the power settings were OFF. The remote had no effect but I was able to wake it up by pressing the power LED on the front panel of the Roamio (who knew?).

Now I have my home automation system send a benign remote command over the network to the Roamio every 2 hours overnight. This seems to work to keep the Roamio awake.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

andyf said:


> Which HDMI port are you using?
> 
> I had this same problem on a Bolt which I returned back when 4K didn't work well on the 850C. Since the new update I now see this issue on the Roamio.
> 
> ...


I have to use input 4 on the TV for the Audio Return Channel.


----------



## jkrell (Nov 27, 2002)

Any update on this, guys? When I initially bought a new Sony 850C and hooked it up to my Bolt, things worked flawlessly. The TV would turn on quickly and I'd see the TiVo "Waking Up" screen.

Since the latest TiVo update, I have issues almost every time I power on. Most often, it shows a green screen and says "No Input". Other times, I get snow (like the old days except sort of a "high definition" snow LOL). I've tried different things to get it working -- turning off and back on again, switching inputs, etc. Nothing consistently works. I hadn't tried pressing the LEDs on the unit -- I didn't know you could do that.

FWIW, I am using a Harmony remote. I really think TiVo rushed out the latest Bolt update... While they managed to fix Netflix 4K, it broke Plex and caused all these HDMI issues.

Also FWIW, I did order a new HDMI cable to see if that helps things at all (based on earlier posts here I doubt it will), and I also am still using the "TiVo Roamio" device type in Harmony -- I may try to add a different activity with the new TiVo Bolt device type and see if that helps anything. Again, based on these posts, I doubt it will.

Perhaps TiVo can get a fix pushed out. I, for one, would be happy just to roll back to the older version. It's not like they added Out of Home Streaming...

Oh, and just to add in -- I have HDMI to the HDMI 3 port on the Sony TV, and digital audio out to my Sonos Playbar.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Do you use standby? I do on my Bolt connected to my 850C. I turn on the TV and the hit the TiVo button which brings it out of standby. It comes up everytime on my 850C. I do go through a Panlong 4K hDMi Switch before going to my Sony Speaker Bar. Which then goes to the 850C.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

MacfanLA said:


> So it turns out that my harmony remote was putting the tivo in standby every time i shut down my system. I have told harmony (via settings) that I want tivo ON at all times and for it not to be forced into standby.


Just curious. When your Bolt is in standby, hitting the TiVo button doesn't wake it up? Asking because that's what mine does, connected TiVo>Pioneer AVR>Panasonic plasma. Takes a few seconds, but works 100% of the time.


----------



## jkrell (Nov 27, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Do you use standby? I do on my Bolt connected to my 850C. I turn on the TV and the hit the TiVo button which brings it out of standby. It comes up everytime on my 850C. I do go through a Panlong 4K hDMi Switch before going to my Sony Speaker Bar. Which then goes to the 850C.


I think the switch may be helping you in this case. That's based on an earlier post. That being said, I do use Standby, because I have the TiVo hooked directly to my Sonos Playbar (so I need it to turn off otherwise the audio would keep going after I turn my TV off -- there's no "off" on the Playbar).

I think it might help for me to tell my Harmony not to turn TiVo on until AFTER the TV is turned on and the input switched... as mentioned by an earlier post. And maybe add a delay in between. Will mess with it a bit now.


----------



## DBRADSHER (Mar 19, 2003)

Bolt
Sony 850C
Sonus sound bar.

System dies each night and I have to repower

Any ideas?


----------



## jkrell (Nov 27, 2002)

I've finally been able to consistently power on my TiVo!

In the Harmony software, I added a "inter-device delay" of 3 seconds and now the Harmony waits 3 seconds after the TV is powered on before bringing TiVo out of standby.

@DBRADSHER, not sure what remote you are using but I have the same setup as you. Try adding a delay between TV power on and bringing TiVo out of standby. If not using standby, try using it and see if it helps.


----------



## jkrell (Nov 27, 2002)

Any update on this? My "fix" worked for a while and now seems only to intermittently work. I never heard back from TiVo Margret. And my Bolt seems to be coming up with new bugs on an almost daily basis -- random freezes, reboots, and now frozen on the screen that says "One Moment". Plex is a mess as well.

I plan to call TiVo to complain about their shoddy QC on this product and their latest software. I came back to TiVo after many years away based solely on their rock solid glitch-free products, only to end up with one of the crappiest set top box experiences since my days with the cable companies years ago.


----------



## mrich1287 (Jan 10, 2016)

Been having the same problem with my Sony 850c since I got it. I've tried different ports, new cables, setting mode to 1080p only, and standby mode. Nothing seems to work consistently. My Sony Blu-ray works fine every time.

Hope they find the cause of this issue and give a good fix. My family is not pleased with the old "unplug and plug back in" the Tivo Bolt method.

Mark


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mrich1287 said:


> Been having the same problem with my Sony 850c since I got it. I've tried different ports, new cables, setting mode to 1080p only, and standby mode. Nothing seems to work consistently. My Sony Blu-ray works fine every time.
> 
> Hope they find the cause of this issue and give a good fix. My family is not pleased with the old "unplug and plug back in" the Tivo Bolt method.
> 
> Mark


Try going through a switch or something. Currently I have both of my Bolts connected to my 850C. But they go through an HDMI switch and a Sony Speaker bar before going to HDMI input 4 on the 850C. I have them both set for high power saving so they are always in standby the next day. I've had no issues with them waking up


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> Try going through a switch or something. Currently I have both of my Bolts connected to my 850C. But they go through an HDMI switch and a Sony Speaker bar before going to HDMI input 4 on the 850C. I have them both set for high power saving so they are always in standby the next day. I've had no issues with them waking up


Some people have gotten around this problem by putting a splitter on the TiVo HDMI output. The problem was fixed for me by asking for and getting the RC21 beta. I would expect a general release of the fix in the not too distant future.


----------



## jkrell (Nov 27, 2002)

All good here too w/RC21 beta.


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

Broken again with latest update. Reboot every few days


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

I haven't had an issue in months. Turned out to be an Xbox issue since I run through the HDMI In.


----------



## mbhforum (Mar 7, 2016)

I have this problem now too int he last week. I can see the menu's and guide, just can't see livetv through my FIOS cablecard.


----------

